# Definitely NOT WORK SAFE!!!!



## photo gal (Mar 23, 2006)

Ok you have to appreciate the art work if not the breasts......btw :taped sh:













And for the ladies! : )


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 23, 2006)

Not bad...I've seen much better body painting.  

Did you happen to see the SI swimsuit edition a few years back?  They had a whole section with painted on suits.


----------



## anicole (Mar 23, 2006)

... ummm ... there was body painting?!?


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

mmmmm...body painting  

And I could stare at that *guy* all day...as long as I don't have to see the tighty whitey guys crack in the bg anymore uke:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 23, 2006)

Just for you my friend Woody!!!! 


And yes Nicole, there was body painting.....and it was edible too!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Mar 23, 2006)

photo gal said:
			
		

> Just for you my friend Woody!!!!
> 
> 
> And yes Nicole, there was body painting.....*and it was edible too*!!!:mrgreen:


I didn't say I _wanted_ to stare at him :lmao: 
Did I mention how much I like body paint :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 23, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> I didn't say I _wanted_ to stare at him :lmao:
> Did I mention how much I like body paint :thumbup:


 

:lmao: 

Edible body paint........has been very very good to me!!:mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

photogal.....

send some to me...there are a few guys i could catch up to..if i run real fast...and splash them....

i have always loved vikings...  i guess he came fur piece??


----------



## photo gal (Mar 24, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> photogal.....
> 
> send some to me...there are a few guys i could catch up to..if i run real fast...and splash them....
> 
> i have always loved vikings... i guess he came fur piece??


 
sending your way!

You should have seen when he lifted up the fur!!!!:thumbup: 

Then he was looking quite woody!


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

is that wood sac?????? :heart:   oh my gosh, is it???

come on photogal..admit it...


----------

